# Advice on My Eclipse...



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

ShaneChilds said:


> Are ignition coils hard to change? Possible location anyone? :dunno:


Moved to General Automotive forum. This is where non-BMW car questions belong.

Location? Well, they'll either be on top of the plug or connected to it via a thick plug wire.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

check the coils first then the vacuum hoses and intake piping after the MAF.


----------



## ssigur (Jan 12, 2007)

ShaneChilds said:


> I can't figure it out!! I changed the headgasket, timing chain, belts, and spark plugs. And do the normal oil changes. :angel:
> 
> Would a new fuel filter really make that difference? Idleing? :dunno:


There is a balance shaft that can make the engine idle rough if not set correctly when the timing belt is changed. At least on the GS Eclips.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Might be the Idle Air Control Valve if it runs fine off idle, and the problem is only at idle. It's a $250+ part, so you might want to make sure that is what it is. Sometimes they can get dirty and not operate properly. Sometimes you can clean them up really good and it will run better for a little while, but at least you can tell if that is the problem.


----------

